# Warner Brothers / Discovery New Logo. This is a joke right?



## mscp (Jun 4, 2021)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/warner-bros-discovery-e2-80-99s-initial-logo-for-wordmark-mocked-online/ar-AAKBJtS


----------



## d.healey (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 4, 2021)

If we could get a slightly less clickbaity title for that thread, would be great 

And beyond that, I don't have an opinion on the logo, but I'm pretty sure if the reaction is as intense as the journalists say, they'll do something about it. But maybe it's just a couple of tweets and shouldn't be considered (spoiler: it is, but it's made a big deal out of in the article).


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 4, 2021)

Idk. it does look retro-ish, but is that not what the brand is about?


----------



## davidson (Jun 4, 2021)

No its not a joke. This is a joke;

I broke my finger last week. On the other hand, I'm ok.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 4, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> If we could get a slightly less clickbaity title for that thread, would be great


I have to concur. It would be beneficial to the VI-C community to mention the WB Discovery logo in the thread title.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 4, 2021)

I clicked on this to find I honestly don't care.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 4, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I have to concur.


I would like to suggest that we have a forum section for clickbait titles (kinda similar to the drama zone) and every clickbait title gets automatically moved there until resolved with an actual title.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 4, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I would like to suggest that we have a forum section for clickbait titles (kinda similar to the drama zone) and every clickbait title gets automatically moved there until resolved with an actual title.


I like that idea. In the meantime, I changed the title on this one.


----------



## ghobii (Jun 4, 2021)

As a graphic designer myself, I wonder how it feels when your work is received this way. And yes, that logo is awful.


----------



## CT (Jun 4, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I would like to suggest that we have a forum section for clickbait titles (kinda similar to the drama zone) and every clickbait title gets automatically moved there until resolved with an actual title.


You will not BELIEVE what chillbot said! 

7 posting secrets chillbot doesn't want you to know (number 3 will SHOCK you)

Remember chillbot's golf cart? Sit down before you see it now


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Who knows? May they fired the first guy and had to get someone in to meet a deadline?


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 4, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Who knows? May they fired the first guy and had to get someone in to meet a deadline?


Luckily, the second guy still had his CD-ROM of "McDonigal's Font Magic 1998" and was able to meet the deadline.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 4, 2021)

Ohhh Microsoft Office.

That's one horrible logo.


----------



## mscp (Jun 4, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> If we could get a slightly less clickbaity title for that thread, would be great


It's been fixed by Mike.


Mikro93 said:


> And beyond that, I don't have an opinion on the logo, but I'm pretty sure if the reaction is as intense as the journalists say, they'll do something about it. But maybe it's just a couple of tweets and shouldn't be considered (spoiler: it is, but it's made a big deal out of in the article).


The times we live in.



MA-Simon said:


> Idk. it does look retro-ish, but is that not what the brand is about?


That's not retro...that's a first grade computer project, not proofread by the teacher.



gamma-ut said:


> I clicked on this to find I honestly don't care.


You cared enough to click and reply. 



ghobii said:


> As a graphic designer myself, I wonder how it feels when your work is received this way. And yes, that logo is awful.


Yes. It's kind of an insult actually - especially the caption.



Smikes77 said:


> Who knows? May they fired the first guy and had to get someone in to meet a deadline?


A child? lol.


Crowe said:


> Ohhh Microsoft Office.
> 
> That's one horrible logo.


The caption is the worst. I wonder how much they paid the 1st grader. lol.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 4, 2021)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 4, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> You cared enough to click and reply.


The post title at that time was “is this a joke?”, before Mike changed it. You might be able to tell that from the way my post appears before Chillbot’s and Mike’s posts. Not being clairvoyant, I found clicking on it was the only way to find out what the joke was about.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm certainly not proud - I clicked and was mildly offended. As another former graphic designer, that is an epic fail. Somebody embezzled the marketing budget money.


----------



## mscp (Jun 4, 2021)

LauraC said:


> I'm certainly not proud - I clicked and was mildly offended. As another former graphic designer, that is an epic fail. Somebody embezzled the marketing budget money.


Maybe that's why the caption is "the stuff that dreams are made of". lol.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2021)

But if they aren't click-baity enough, I would never check them out. Think of all the sales I would have missed without titles such as "Curse you 8Dio!" or "Spitfire is announcing something groundbreaking!" or "what the heck is a Frog Guiro and did I even spell that right?"


----------



## mscp (Jun 4, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> But if they aren't click-baity enough, I would never check them out. Think of all the sales I would have missed without titles such as "Curse you 8Dio!" or "Spitfire is announcing something groundbreaking!" or "what the heck is a Frog Guiro and did I even spell that right?"


“The stuff that dreams are made of”
Warner/Discovery gets us. 🤣


----------



## LauraC (Jun 4, 2021)

This reminds me of when I was in the tech industry and we all had a good laugh when Lucent came out with their logo. The joke was how mich did the ad agency get paid to sell their coffee ring and who at Lucent thought it was a good idea


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 4, 2021)

LauraC said:


> This reminds me of when I was in the tech industry and we all had a good laugh when Lucent came out with their logo. The joke was how mich did the ad agency get paid to sell their coffee ring and who at Lucent thought it was a good idea


I remember when the company I worked at had an unveiling of a new logo as well. It was immediately panned as derivative, and eyebrows were raised at the high-level PR team who came up with the campaign. But the thing is, after a year of seeing it everyday the logo sort of melded into the (sub)consciousness and it became something mundane. At the end of the day, logos and financial performance have little to do with each other.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 4, 2021)

I had to check to see if they also had a website as spectacular as their logo. Sure enough, they do! I found it by doing a search on Alta Vista.






http://members.geocities.com/users/~warnerbd/default.htm(Not an actual website link! Don't click!)


----------



## Chris Harper (Jun 5, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane?


Yeah, I was immediately reminded of the title sequence for Superman IV: The Quest for Peace, also widely regarded for its cutting edge visual design.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 5, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> ... At the end of the day, logos and financial performance have little to do with each other.


"In a short ten years, *Lucent* crashed from being the profitable sole-source AT&T R&D subsidiary to a failing independent company. Employees were shed by the thousands, dropping from 106,000 to fewer than 35,000. Over 70,000 American jobs disappeared from the company."

Are ya sure?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 5, 2021)

Please keep in mind executives at the highest levels don’t necessarily have the greatest opinions of good design. I’ve been in sessions where they purposely pick the most generic and boring choice because they falsely believe generic designs will be more widely liked or the least rejected by the public. Or they have strong opinions about bland ideas. 

The designers could have come up with 100 choices, yet those in charge decided this best represents the company for whatever reasons. If it’s just about public perception, it will change quickly, if it’s something the president scribbled on a napkin at lunch and called genius, it could remain for a while. 😄


----------



## mscp (Jun 5, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Please keep in mind executives at the highest levels don’t necessarily have the greatest opinions of good design. I’ve been in sessions where they purposely pick the most generic and boring choice because they falsely believe generic designs will be more widely liked or the least rejected by the public. Or they have strong opinions about bland ideas.
> 
> The designers could have come up with 100 choices, yet those in charge decided this best represents the company for whatever reasons. If it’s just about public perception, it will change quickly, if it’s something the president scribbled on a napkin at lunch and called genius, it could remain for a while. 😄



What about the caption? I cannot wrap my head around the fact they let that one fly.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 5, 2021)

Did anyone notice Amazon bought MGM?


----------



## ghobii (Jun 5, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Please keep in mind executives at the highest levels don’t necessarily have the greatest opinions of good design. I’ve been in sessions where they purposely pick the most generic and boring choice because they falsely believe generic designs will be more widely liked or the least rejected by the public. Or they have strong opinions about bland ideas.
> 
> The designers could have come up with 100 choices, yet those in charge decided this best represents the company for whatever reasons. If it’s just about public perception, it will change quickly, if it’s something the president scribbled on a napkin at lunch and called genius, it could remain for a while. 😄


THIS! I've been doing a lot of COVID related graphics for my company and when we were putting together communications about vaccines, one of the executives thought showing a syringe looked too "threatening".


----------

